# Mary Stewart books finally available on Kindle and on sale



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I never read Mary Stewart and I have been waiting for some time for them. The paperversions, new ones have been available for some time. And for a brief moment a couple years back there were kindle versions, which were promptly removed. Not sure if they weren't authorized or what. I never got a chance then.

They are now all on kindle via Hatchette and on sale too. Figured it needs its own thread.

99 cents
  

$1.99
  

$2.99
 

I can't make a link for 2 more, but they are also on sale. Rose Cottage and Thornyhold. You'll find them in the authors list. Don't know why I can't get the kindle links for those.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ooohhhh . . . . I may have to get me some of them . . . . they were among the first real grown up books I read back as a young teen and I loved 'em. Wonder how they hold up?

eta: i already had 3 of them (Madam, Ivy Tree, [email protected]) purchased August 2015 . . . . but I got the rest. 

And here are the other two linked:


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

This is great news! I love Mary Stewart. I just can't decide which of her novels is my favorite. . . Maybe _My Brother Michael_.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ooohhhh . . . . I may have to get me some of them . . . . they were among the first real grown up books I read back as a young teen and I loved 'em. Wonder how they hold up?
> 
> eta: i already had 3 of them (Madam, Ivy Tree, [email protected]) purchased August 2015 . . . . but I got the rest.
> 
> And here are the other two linked:


You are welcome to edit my post and add those 2 to the appropriate price if you wan't. Not sure why I couldn't get the kindle link, just an audio link for one. 
I bet you bought yours in that brief period. It probably now goes nowhere when you click on that link in your account, I think it was a different publisher then. I had send a sample to my kindle, but by the time I had a chance to get to it, they books had been pulled again.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

OK, so now that I've one-clicked those am I greedy if I say I want the others that aren't kindlelized as of yet?!?


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Nyet!
Я не согласен с условиями T.O.S.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I gobbled her books up when I discovered her a very long time ago. This makes me very happy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You guys wanna make me buy them all. I got the three that are 99 cents since I never read this author before. 
I want to read in order of published and I see that "Madam" is the first one. 
i am about done with a library loan so maybe I'll start reading one and then I'll know if I need to snap up the others. 
Hatchette doesn't always go on sale and they aren't often in the library either, if at all. So good deals.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you ever read Susanna Kearsley? She's said in interviews Mary Stewart is one of her favorite authors... and the first book of hers I read made me think of Mary Stewart (way before I knew that factoid).



Ann in Arlington said:


> Wonder how they hold up?


I wonder that too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> You are welcome to edit my post and add those 2 to the appropriate price if you wan't. Not sure why I couldn't get the kindle link, just an audio link for one.
> I bet you bought yours in that brief period. It probably now goes nowhere when you click on that link in your account, I think it was a different publisher then. I had send a sample to my kindle, but by the time I had a chance to get to it, they books had been pulled again.


no . . . when I clicked your links, it came up on pages that said "you already bought this". And they're there; I was able to send them to my kindle.

As to the other two, I found them on Amazon and then used the ASIN in the link maker to get the book links. 



V.P. said:


> This is great news! I love Mary Stewart. I just can't decide which of her novels is my favorite. . . Maybe _My Brother Michael_.


I like that one as well . . . as I recall it had a kind of twist at the end that my teenage self, at least, really appreciated. Also _This Rough Magic_ which made me want to read _The Tempest_.



Atunah said:


> You guys wanna make me buy them all. I got the three that are 99 cents since I never read this author before.
> I want to read in order of published and I see that "Madam" is the first one.
> i am about done with a library loan so maybe I'll start reading one and then I'll know if I need to snap up the others.
> Hatchette doesn't always go on sale and they aren't often in the library either, if at all. So good deals.


Honestly, if you can manage it,  you really shouldn't bother with reading in order. They're all 100% stand alone books, and, as far as I recall, each one is as good as the next. All very different characters, situations, and settings. Of course, they were written mostly in the 50's and 60's so reflect that time period as current.



readingril said:


> Have you ever read Susanna Kearsley? She's said in interviews Mary Stewart is one of her favorite authors... and the first book of hers I read made me think of Mary Stewart (way before I knew that factoid).


I've read quite a few of hers and I would say they are very like in tone and atmosphere, though Kearsley goes a little bit more supernatural.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Once you click through one of the KBoards links here, check for more books. I see titles I haven't seen earlier pop up for 99 cents.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Some others not included in the original links:


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Two others not included in the original links:


Now find me Touch Not The Cat and I'll love you forever (I have a gmail address named after the female character in that book LOL).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> Now find me Touch Not The Cat and I'll love you forever (I have a gmail address named after the female character in that book LOL).


 I just edited that post . . .


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

OOOOOH! OK, I'm officially dead. That was the first Mary Stewart book I read.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Now to go see how much I've just spent...

~$27.00

Not a bad haul!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea which one I read first . . . I do know that one of them was actually my mother's copy and was a hard back from the 40s or so. I think it's still in my dad's house . . I should find it. I _think_ it was _This Rough Magic_. I do remember I read some of them more than once because every week I'd borrow whatever the library had. 

I also read the whole Arthurian trilogy she did, but I like her gothic/romance/suspense ones better. Those (the Arthurian ones) don't seem to be enkindled yet.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember reading the first book, but I didn't read the other two. I agree with you, much prefer her r gothic/romance/suspense books!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I had given up looking for them.  I actually pulled my print copies out last month and read some of them even though it was painful.
Now if they would just finish up the Victoria Holt ones that I am missing, I think I have all of my old comfortable favorites on my Kindles.

Thank you for posting this Atunah!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh joyous day!     And Merry Christmas in advance to me--I just snapped all of them up (except the three I leaped on in 2015). I see a Mary Stewart reading orgy in my near future.

Atunah thank you soooo much for letting us know.....I've checked so many times in the past, hoping these would become available, that I just sort of gave up. And many thanks to Ann also for finding even more of them!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I also read the whole Arthurian trilogy she did, but I like her gothic/romance/suspense ones better. Those (the Arthurian ones) don't seem to be enkindled yet.


They were available briefly a few years ago as well. I have a 4-in-1 with all of the Arthurian books.
But I like the others better. Now trying to decide which one to read first...


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have no idea which one I read first . . .


I remember which one I read first - _Airs Above the Ground_. After I finished it, I went and looked up everything I could find on the Lippizan horses. I'd never even heard of them before I read that book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

V.P. said:


> I remember which one I read first - _Airs Above the Ground_. After I finished it, I went and looked up everything I could find on the Lippizan horses. I'd never even heard of them before I read that book.


I remember reading that and doing the same thing . . . .


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Awww these look wonderful. "Madam" purchased and almost entirely devoured last night! I am quickly getting into the "collect them all" mindset. Big thanks to Atunah the Enabler


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------

